

Is reddit experiencing the consequences of losing their founders? - seanalltogether

If the reddit team is resorting to donations, this seems to indicate no one is successfully arguing for their worth inside Conde Nast. The remaining employees are now responsible for operations but lack the ability to fight for resources. If things continue on this path I can't imagine things lasting long before everyone wants to move on to other opportunities.
======
coryl
Probably the more significant factor is the bottom line.

Reddit doesn't make much money from advertising. They have 4 salaried (I
assumed) full time employees, a bunch of servers, and other miscellaneous
expenses. It's not like they're a startup looking for that burst of growth to
take them to the next level. What you see is what you get in terms of revenue.
Conde Nast isn't going to start dumping more money for nothing, it needs to
see some sort of return on investment to justify that.

Their "donations" experiment was really just a test for a subscription based
model for premium users. This is a business model struggle, not a
leadership/vision one IMO.

